# Anyone know of nice fish stores in San Diego????



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Trying to find a nice aquarium store in the San Diego area...the stores in North County are lame and the only other options are Petco and Petsmart. So if anyone knows of any stores in San Diego that have a nice variety of plants and fish...let me know. I am lost. Thanks a lot!

sean


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sean,
Your best bet is going to be Aquatic Warehouse. After that, it's a toss up. Octopuss Gardens is trying, but they've always had a salt background. I'm not sure if Pet Kingdom has improved since they got a new guy that knows a bit more about plants, but their plants went from a main stock tank to a tank underneath their fish stock tanks.

There are a couple other cats and dogs, but nothing I'd deem significant. Overallgal says there is a new store in Temecula that is making an effort. Feel free to click the picture in my sig, too.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Lowfi,

Aquatic Warehouse is the best I've found in San Diego. 

I live near Pet Kingdom, and like the place. Prices are moderate, some of the guy's know what they are talking about...real nice.

Fountains Aquarium is good, nice people when I was there...only once.

The Aquatic warehouse had outstanding service! Better prices than the other two. The manager (I think), Sam returned my phone call with a quote on a new tank the next day. Showed me some trick to get HC to stay down in the sand. HC is priced at 6.99 for a 2x2 basket.

Hope that helps.

Todd


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

so does aquatic warehouse have plants?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They sure do. They are the most serious of the lfs in San Diego when it comes to plants. They get large shipments in from Aqua Botanic and others, but the plants sell fast.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

hey turbo...i went down there. it was pretty nice. the fish selection (particularly the freshwater fish) was awesome. probably the best little mix of fish ive seen. some of the cichlids and micro fishes were awesome. plants i was not too stoked on but they were really nice with everything. thought the place was a bit pricey with the plants but i guess it wasnt that bad. thanks for the tips!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed it. You would have loved All About Fish in Long Beach if you were up that way. Benefits of Aquatic Warehouse with the small store feel.


----------

